# Project AWD KERS Viper



## quadracer786 (May 30, 2017)

so ive had this idea in mind for quite some time and have put aside a $20k budget for this and would be willing to sell some other toys if need be. As of now its a street/track car that i just like to have fun with. Vipers without traction control struggle with grip and i was thinking of using an lmp/f1 style kers system for traction generation and just to get a bit more umph out of her haha. i understand the theory behind hybrid systems but know nothing about selecting the right motor/generator and building a system to control it myself. As of now it is on a stock ecu but if needed im not worried if i have to go standalone. from what ive seen with some of the research ive done is the yasa p400 would be the ideal motor but cost and obtaining them seems difficult from what ive read. The idea is to have two motors, one to drive each front wheel. 

So my questions are:

1. What motors would be ideal for this setup?
2. Whats the best way to control them?
3. What kind of battery pack/energy storage would be needed?

Sorry if im asking alot i am definitely new to building a hybrid system and it may not even be possible without switching to a tube frame front, but i definitely want to explore my options. plus breaking the internet with a hybrid awd viper sounds fun too haha i am a technician by trade and own my own performance shop. i have worked on a prius during my training at school, but other than what i learned about factory ev systems and how kers function on race cars is about the limit of my knowledge on the topic. thanks for any help guys


----------



## strathconaman (Nov 3, 2017)

I am starting design work on a hybrid system for the 996/997 911s. 

By starting I mean day dreaming about it. 

I haven't been able to find any resources on the net on design perimeters for these kinds of systems. 

I understand you are looking at a KERS system. I am looking more conventional with a small battery pack and an electric motor that would give me that extra torque as the throttle goes down at the apex.

This gave me the idea:

https://www.motor1.com/news/268721/porsche-911-hybrid-is-here/


----------

